# Diferencia de fusibles 5A 250V



## Oscar Jaen (Nov 14, 2015)

Me pregunta es, cual es el significado de la nomenclatura  de estos 2 fusibles T5AH250VP y el F5AL250V ya que al conectar el segundos en una fuente de poder que me pide el primero, lo quema. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2015)

El primero es un fusible "*Lento*", está lleno de arena que prolonga el tiempo de fusión del filamento permitiendo adsorber el pico de consumo al arranque de la fuente.
El segundo es un fusible normal.


----------



## berton (Nov 23, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El primero es un fusible "*Lento*", está lleno de arena que prolonga el tiempo de fusión del filamento permitiendo adsorber el pico de consumo al arranque de la fuente.
> El segundo es un fusible normal.


Consulta, en mí placa tengo dos descripciones e fusibles: T5AH/250V y T5AL/250V.
Que significan la H y la L al lado del Amper? En qué difieren estos tipos de fusible?
Gracias


----------



## malesi (Nov 23, 2022)

berton dijo:


> Consulta, en mí placa tengo dos descripciones e fusibles: T5AH/250V y T5AL/250V.
> Que significan la H y la L al lado del Amper? En qué difieren estos tipos de fusible?
> Gracias



Ya te lo busco yo.


----------

